# Long 1199 3 pt Backhoe Cyl Rebuild Kits



## djkrash (Oct 25, 2016)

Does anyone know where I might still be able to get the cyl rebuild kits for this hoe? Thanks. Dan


----------



## sixbales (May 18, 2011)

Howdy djkrash,

Welcome to the tractor forum.

A hydraulics shop should be able to provide seals for your cylinders.


----------

